# Delirio e bestemmie a Heathrow



## Alessandra (28 Novembre 2015)

Che weekend iniziato di merda. 
Appena mi riprendo dallo shock per quello che mi è appena successo,  compro un volo di sola andata per lourdes e mi vado a fare bagni fino a quando mi dissolvo. 
Forse sono dentro una candid camera black humor e nessuno ha il coraggio di dirmelo. ..chissa'...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Che weekend iniziato di merda.
> Appena mi riprendo dallo shock per quello che mi è appena successo,  compro un volo di sola andata a lourdes e mi vado a fare bagni fino a quando mi dissolvo.
> Forse sono dentro una candid camera black humor e nessuno ha il coraggio di dirmelo. ..chissa'...


Ok riprenditi e racconta, ma ti sei spaventata ! ?


----------



## Alessandra (28 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok riprenditi e racconta, ma ti sei spaventata ! ?


Ero sull'aereo in attesa di partire. 
Un passeggero pazzo perché parlava e cantava da solo,  mette la sua roba nello sportello sopra di me.  Mi dice qualcosa di elaborato in spagnolo  (che non capisco ) e gli dico "i'm sorry...I don't speak spanish". 
Il pazzo va a sedersi al suo posto  (lontano dal mio), parla e disturba quelli intorno. Questi vanno a lamentarsi dalle hostess dicendo che hanno paura,  che èun soggetto pericoloso. 
Il pazzo viene invitato ad abbandonare l'aereo perché considerato pericoloso dalla coppia seduta vicino a lui. 



Bon....dirai. ...e cosa c'entra questo con Alessandra? 
Vado a prendermi un moment e poi continuo a scrivere. ...
Robe da pazzi. ...sono shokkata


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ero sull'aereo in attesa di partire.
> Un passeggero pazzo perché parlava e cantava da solo,  mette la sua roba nello sportello sopra di me.  Mi dice qualcosa di elaborato in spagnolo  (che non capisco ) e gli dico "i'm sorry...I don't speak spanish".
> Il pazzo va a sedersi al suo posto  (lontano dal mio), parla e disturba quelli intorno. Questi vanno a lamentarsi dalle hostess dicendo che hanno paura,  che èun soggetto pericoloso.
> Il pazzo viene invitato ad abbandonare l'aereo perché considerato pericoloso dalla coppia seduta vicino a lui.
> ...


Ok


----------



## Alessandra (28 Novembre 2015)

Continuo. ....




Il pazzo non vuole scendere dall'aereo  (ha anche lui le sue ragioni ) e allora la crew dell'aereo chiama la polizia.
La polizia arriva dopo quasi un'ora. 
Nel frattempo nell'aereo si era creato scompiglio :
I passeggeri nervosi che chiedevano quando saremmo partiti,  il pazzo che parlava a vuoto o con chiunque e cantava da solo ma era irremovibile,  se doveva lasciare l'aereo voleva almeno il rimborso che lo staff dell'aereo diceva di non poter garantire. 

Il pazzo inizia a fare il suo show.
Vede la ragazza seduta nella mia fila e dice urlando " she is my girlfriend! " solo perché una bella gnocca. 
La tipa,  brasiliana, che parlava un inglese non proprio fluente dice;"i've never met him,  I don't know him".

Io e la passeggera seduta a fianco a noi le diciamo "chiaro,  è ovvio!  Il tipo è pazzo".
Arriva la polizia.  Porta via in manette il tipo. 
I passeggeri si lanciano in un applauso fragoroso. 
Tutti eccetto io, la brasiliana e la spagnola.  Nell'attesa di partire,  avevamo conversato,  e pensavano che il tipo era innocuo, tutto sommato. 

La polizia chiede:"qualcuno lo conosce? "
Lo steward Indica la brasiliana seduta nella mia fila  (che anche lei era una passeggera che partiva per conto proprio) :"lei è la fidanzata!"
Lei:"non è vero! Non lo conosco"

Arriva la polizia e ci interroga. 
A me e a loro,  una a una.
"Quando hai conosciuto il signore?"
"Non lo conosco "
"Quando è stata la prima volta che ci hai parlato?"
"Sono italiana e non parlo spagnolo".

Idem con le altre due passeggere.
Si pensava di partire finalmente. ..e invece....


Arrivo uno steward e con arroganza e aggressivita' ci dice che noi tre dobbiamo abbandonare l'aereo perché la crew pensa che siamo amiche del pazzo e amiche fra di noi ma che facciamo finta di essere gruppi separati. 

E fu cosi' che senza motivo e senza ragione,  noi tre passeggere della stessa fila, donne di differente nazionalita' e mai incontrate prima d'ora,  siamo state cacciate dall'aereo.
Il volo è partito senza di noi. 
Robe da pazzi.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Continuo. ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma davvero!!!!cioè ti sei ritrovata trattata come persona sospetta !!!! effetto della paura che aleggia in questo periodo dopo gli attacchi in Francia ? o normale prassi in UK ?


----------



## Alessandra (28 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma davvero!!!!cioè ti sei ritrovata trattata come persona sospetta !!!! effetto della paura che aleggia in questo periodo dopo gli attacchi in Francia ? o normale prassi in UK ?


Effetto della paura post parigi. ..che tira fuori mostri di stupidita' .
Che poi ci hanno fatto scendere dall'aereo per poi dirci che potevano prenderne subito un altro  (ma ovviamente non c'era piu posto disponibile ).
Sono andata a lamentarmi con il manager dell'aereoporto che ha chiamato la polizia e ho sentito dal walkie talkie che la polizia diceva "è una decisione presa dalla compania.  Non so perché hanno fatto scendere quelle tre ragazze ".

Invece il manager della compania  (che è l'idiota che era presente e che ha preso questa insensata decisione ) siccome è nella merda,  ha cercato di intimidirci dicendo che era una decisione presa dalla polizia e che era meglio se cambiavamo il volo e basta.  Ed era già tanto se ci concedevano tale favore. 

Non contenta,  dopo lui, sono andata appunto dal manager dell'aereoporto ed è rimasto shokkato da quanto è successo,  ha chiamato la polizia  (e ho sentito chiaramente che questi dicevano che non capivano tale decisione ) e quindi adesso io e le altre due vediamo cosa possiamo fare. Legalmente parlando. 
E' inconcepibile.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Effetto della paura post parigi. ..che tira fuori mostri di stupidita' .
> Che poi ci hanno fatto scendere dall'aereo per poi dirci che potevano prenderne subito un altro  (ma ovviamente non c'era piu posto disponibile ).
> Sono andata a lamentarmi con il manager dell'aereoporto che ha chiamato la polizia e ho sentito dal walkie talkie che la polizia diceva "è una decisione presa dalla compania.  Non so perché hanno fatto scendere quelle tre ragazze ".
> 
> ...


Fate bene


----------



## Alessandra (28 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fate bene


Cioè. ...
Ma ti rendi conto? 
Far scendere con la forza tre passeggere con l'accusa di cosa? ??
Che avevamo già superato controlli e tutto


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Cioè. ...
> Ma ti rendi conto?
> Far scendere con la forza tre passeggere con l'accusa di cosa? ??
> Che avevamo già superato controlli e tutto


Appunto, informativi almeno un risarcimento danno spero sarà previsto, per l'aereo perso, il tempo perso, lo stress subito senza motivo e il trattamento ricevuto


----------



## perplesso (28 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Cioè. ...
> Ma ti rendi conto?
> Far scendere con la forza tre passeggere con l'accusa di cosa? ??
> Che avevamo già superato controlli e tutto


siete state le sole a non applaudire e quindi hanno pensato che ci fosse qualcosa sotto.

tipica psicosi da Die Hard.      non ti saprei dire come possa funzionare in Inghilterra per quel che riguarda la causa civile ed il risarcimento del danno.

spero ti sia scambiata il numero di telefono con le altre 2.


ti spiace se sposto tutto in 3d autonomo?


----------



## Alessandra (28 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> siete state le sole a non applaudire e quindi hanno pensato che ci fosse qualcosa sotto.
> 
> tipica psicosi da Die Hard.      non ti saprei dire come possa funzionare in Inghilterra per quel che riguarda la causa civile ed il risarcimento del danno.
> 
> ...


Sposa pure in un 3d autonomo. 
Pensa....se una ha una paralisi a una mano?  Robe da pazzi. 

La brasiliana, in coda all'imbarco,  per ingenuita' gli ha rivolto la parola.  Poi ha capito che era pazzo ma ormai era troppo tardi. Si erano scambiati due parole e lui ha fatto in tempo a sapere il suo nome. 
Nell'ora di attesa Fermi sull'aereo in attesa di partire. ...
Io e la mia vicina avevamo commentato la situazione e a nostra volta l'avevamo commentata con la brasiliana. 
Tutti parlavano con tutti commentando quello che stava accadendo. 
E' stato li' il mio "imperdonabile errore"...aver scambiato due parole con le mie vicine di posto e aver risposto "non parlo spagnolo" al pazzo che armeggiava con il portabagagliaio sopra la mia testa.


----------



## perplesso (28 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Sposa pure in un 3d autonomo.
> Pensa....se una ha una paralisi a una mano?  Robe da pazzi.
> 
> La brasiliana, in coda all'imbarco,  per ingenuita' gli ha rivolto la parola.  Poi ha capito che era pazzo ma ormai era troppo tardi. Si erano scambiati due parole e lui ha fatto in tempo a sapere il suo nome.
> ...


a senso direi che il sospetto è nato dal vostro mancato applauso.    aggiunto al fatto che il pazzo ha detto che la brasiliana era la sua donna ed alla psicosi da attentato ecco che ottieni il tuo delirio.

come lo intitolo il 3d?


----------



## Alessandra (28 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> a senso direi che il sospetto è nato dal vostro mancato applauso.    aggiunto al fatto che il pazzo ha detto che la brasiliana era la sua donna ed alla psicosi da attentato ecco che ottieni il tuo delirio.
> 
> come lo intitolo il 3d?


Non lo so.
La chiamata...del bagno a lourdes. 

Non lo so. Sto incazzata.  Chiamalo come vuoi.


----------



## Alessandra (28 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> a senso direi che il sospetto è nato dal vostro mancato applauso.    aggiunto al fatto che il pazzo ha detto che la brasiliana era la sua donna ed alla psicosi da attentato ecco che ottieni il tuo delirio.
> 
> come lo intitolo il 3d?


Povera ragazza. ...non solo un tipo vecchio e visibilmente zozzo si permette di dire che la conosce e ne è la fidanzata. ...ma pure cacciata dall'aereo per questo. 
La tipa aveva un aspetto pulito,  da brava ragazza.


----------



## Spot (28 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Effetto della paura post parigi. ..che tira fuori mostri di stupidita' .
> Che poi ci hanno fatto scendere dall'aereo per poi dirci che potevano prenderne subito un altro  (ma ovviamente non c'era piu posto disponibile ).
> Sono andata a lamentarmi con il manager dell'aereoporto che ha chiamato la polizia e ho sentito dal walkie talkie che la polizia diceva "è una decisione presa dalla compania.  Non so perché hanno fatto scendere quelle tre ragazze ".
> 
> ...


Si ma anche effetto dell'incompetenza...
In casi del genere, dato che quello è il tuo ruolo, mantieni il sangue freddo e lasci fare alla polizia. Non sbarelli.

Mi spiace, ale. Assurdo.


----------



## Alessandra (28 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Si ma anche effetto dell'incompetenza...
> In casi del genere, dato che quello è il tuo ruolo, mantieni il sangue freddo e lasci fare alla polizia. Non sbarelli.
> 
> Mi spiace, ale. Assurdo.


Appunto. 
Non.puoi additare come "sospetti" chiunque ti passi per la testa. 
La polizia era dispiaciuta,  ma non possono forzare la crew della compania a farci volare se hanno deciso che non ci vogliono a bordo. 
Loro hanno portato via il "molesto" e stop. 
Poi hanno pure controllato tutto l'aereo,  sedile per sedile. ..e bagagliai. 
Adesso la crew deve rispondere dell'azione decisa,  ma siccome sanno di aver fatto una cazzata. ...poi il manager  (d'accordo con la crew) ha cercato di intimidirci dicendoche era una decisione della polizia e che I passeggeri non ci volevano a bordo. (Non era vero.  I passeggeri erano shokkati quanto noi e hanno provato a protestare ).
L'hostess di terra che ci ha accompagnato fuori dalla zona imbarchi era shokkata e ha detto che dobbiamo protestare con un superiore  (uno piu superiore del manager della crew) perché non.possono fare cosi' senza motivo. 
A questa hostess abbiamo chiesto poi di parlare con il manager della crew  (che era rimasto a terra) e lei poi, dopo aver parlato,  ci ha detto che....sarebbe arrivato  (ci ha messo u po') e che lui sosteneva che eravamo state noi volontariamente a scendere dall'aereo. 
Faccia a faccia,  quando l'abbiamo incontrato,  non poteva dirmi che eravamo state noi a scendere volontariamente.  E allora si è inventato che è stato ordine della polizia e volonta ' dei passeggeri. 
Ho preso il nome di questo signore. 
Non merita il posto di lavoro che ha.  Era pure arrogante e aggressivo.  Cercava di scoraggiarci a lamentarci.


----------



## Buscopann (28 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Che weekend iniziato di merda.
> Appena mi riprendo dallo shock per quello che mi è appena successo,  compro un volo di sola andata per lourdes e mi vado a fare bagni fino a quando mi dissolvo.
> Forse sono dentro una candid camera black humor e nessuno ha il coraggio di dirmelo. ..chissa'...


Ale..ho letto tutto...per come sono fatto io, andrei fino in fondo. 
Allucinante 

Buscopann


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Non.puoi additare come "sospetti" chiunque ti passi per la testa.
> La polizia era dispiaciuta,  ma non possono forzare la crew della compania a farci volare se hanno deciso che non ci vogliono a bordo.
> Loro hanno portato via il "molesto" e stop.
> ...


Probabilmente perchè ha paura di aver fatto una cazzata. Hai fatto bene a prendere il nome, è giusto che si prenda la responsabilità dell'errore commesso, visto che a causa sua voi tre avete subito un disagio non da poco...


----------



## Alessandra (28 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ale..ho letto tutto...per come sono fatto io, andrei fino in fondo.
> Allucinante
> 
> Buscopann


Ma ti rendi conto?
Non sono più potuta partire poi. 
I paranoici cosi' non possono fare quel lavoro.  Ci vuole una certa professionalita'. Ecchecavolo. 
Sangue freddo.  Certe professioni hanno del rischio e non puoi comportato come un paranoico isterico discriminando passeggeri sulla base di pregiudizi soggettivi. 
E come se mi mettessi a piangere davanti ai pazienti che incontro per le tragiche storie che li portano nel mio dipartimento  (che sono tragiche ).


----------



## Buscopann (28 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto?
> Non sono più potuta partire poi.
> I paranoici cosi' non possono fare quel lavoro.  Ci vuole una certa professionalita'. Ecchecavolo.
> Sangue freddo.  Certe professioni hanno del rischio e non puoi comportato come un paranoico isterico discriminando passeggeri sulla base di pregiudizi soggettivi.
> E come se mi mettessi a piangere davanti ai pazienti che incontro per le tragiche storie che li portano nel mio dipartimento  (che sono tragiche ).


Scherzi a parte..Mi pare non ci fossero motivi validi per prendere questa decisione. Non so neppure come funzionano queste cose in Inghilterra, ma visto che ci abiti..io proverei a farmi risarcire. 
Ad ogni modo la gente sta male..ma per davvero eh?

Buscopann


----------



## banshee (28 Novembre 2015)

Ale ho letto tutto, non ho parole. La psicosi post Parigi sta facendo impazzire le persone. Veramente.
Concordo con Buscopann, io andrei in fondo, non lascerei perdere.
Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Alessandra (28 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte..Mi pare non ci fossero motivi validi per prendere questa decisione. Non so neppure come funzionano queste cose in Inghilterra, ma visto che ci abiti..io proverei a farmi risarcire.
> Ad ogni modo la gente sta male..ma per davvero eh?
> 
> Buscopann


Non c'era nessun motivo. 
Non mi hanno nemmeno chiesto il documento o il boarding pass quando mi hanno obbligata a scendere. 
Hanno fatto scendere tre persone più uno arrestato  (tra l'altro. ..anche questo. ..senza motivo. ..ma solo perché non voleva scendere con le buone. ...e doveva scendere perché la coppia seduta a fianco aveva paura. ..ma era un tipo innocuo,  fastidioso ma innocuo. Potevano cambiargli posto e chiusa li').
Non hanno fatto nessun controllo per sostenere quello che dicevano: che eravamo persone amiche e con relazione. ... (di che tipo poi?).
Le prenotazioni sono state fatte in momenti diversi da posti diversi.  Siamo di nazionalita diversa. 
E il pazzo era seduto tre file distanti da noi.


----------



## Alessandra (28 Novembre 2015)

La gente sta male.  Seriamente. 
Fino ad oggi non realizzavo a che livelli di fondo alcuni sono arrivati. 
E" assurdo.  
Comunque se uno è idiota (come chi ci ha fatto scendere ) spero paghi le conseguenze del suo vuoto cerebrale.


----------



## disincantata (28 Novembre 2015)

Io scriverei bene la storia ad un quotidiano,  anche perche' come minimo sarebbe utile a molti  saperla, e poi la compagnia prendera' provvedimenti. 

SE certi fatti non arrivano ai media muoiono li.

IL bello e' che ci dicono di non cambiare abitudini, poi sono i primi quelli che dovrebbero avere i nervi saldi a farcele cambiare.

Possiamo sapere che compagnia  aerea e'?  

L'impressione in molti settori e' che non ci sia personale adeguatamente preparato.


----------



## Alessandra (28 Novembre 2015)

Easyjet. 
Scarsi in tutto. 
Se ne sono lavati le mani e continuavano a passarsi la palla della responsabilita'.


----------



## disincantata (30 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Easyjet.
> Scarsi in tutto.
> Se ne sono lavati le mani e continuavano a passarsi la palla della responsabilita'.



SCRIVI LA storia a qualche quotidiano,  le pubblicano spesso. Provato personalmente.


----------



## ologramma (30 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> SCRIVI LA storia a qualche quotidiano,  le pubblicano spesso. Provato personalmente.


già che ci sei metti nome e cognome cosi noi sappiamo chi sei


----------



## Bender (30 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Continuo. ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


praticamente è successo questo,dal minuto 3[video=youtube;F3Bt4GB4XlM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3Bt4GB4XlM[/video]


----------



## Alessandra (30 Novembre 2015)

Esatto  Bender!!!! Proprio cosi' è andata!

Approposito. ..auguri!!!


Oggi a lavoro ho ricevuto dei fiori con un biglietto. 
Un mio ammiratore,  chiamiamolo cosi', saputo quanto è successo, mi ha fatto arrivare I fiori a sorpresa e mi ha scritto:" spero che questo pensiero ti illumini la giornata. Ti aiutero' ad andare fino in fondo alla vicenda. Keep smiling. "
(Tradotto. ..era una cosa del genere ).

Ha trovato dove lavoro da internet  (non sapeva ne' compania ne' indirizzo ).
Pazzesco. 
Sono sempre più convinta di essere dentro una candid camera.


----------



## perplesso (30 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Esatto  Bender!!!! Proprio cosi' è andata!
> 
> Approposito. ..auguri!!!
> 
> ...


questo mi suona inquietante


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Esatto  Bender!!!! Proprio cosi' è andata!
> 
> Approposito. ..auguri!!!
> 
> ...


Quelli strani li attiri come il miele con le api


----------



## Ryoga74 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Esatto  Bender!!!! Proprio cosi' è andata!
> 
> Approposito. ..auguri!!!
> 
> ...


Se non si è firmato trovo la cosa un po' inquietante


----------



## Alessandra (1 Dicembre 2015)

E' inquietante anche per me.


----------



## Alessandra (1 Dicembre 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> già che ci sei metti nome e cognome cosi noi sappiamo chi sei


Alessandra Alessandrini :carneval:


----------



## ologramma (1 Dicembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Alessandra Alessandrini :carneval:


 volevo solo essere ironico con disy, un conto è dirselo privatamente e un conto rivelarlo in chiaro , non volevo metterti in imbarazzo comunque io una volta sceso avrei fatto una denuncia del fatto e per come ti avevano trattato, lo so che è poco ma sempre meglio di niente è


----------



## Alessandra (1 Dicembre 2015)

Anche io scherzavo 
Mi sono.presa informazioni su come fare la denuncia. ...
Visto l'accaduto,  non é un semplice "andare alla polizia"


----------



## Alessandra (1 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quelli strani li attiri come il miele con le api


Per fortuna non solo quelli


----------



## Spot (1 Dicembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Esatto  Bender!!!! Proprio cosi' è andata!
> 
> Approposito. ..auguri!!!
> 
> ...


Io la trovo una cosa carina, se non fosse per quel ti aiuterò ad andare in fondo alla vicenda, che davvero inquieta.


----------



## Alessandra (3 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io la trovo una cosa carina, se non fosse per quel ti aiuterò ad andare in fondo alla vicenda, che davvero inquieta.


Eh si....anche a me inquieta molto questo!


----------



## Buscopann (3 Dicembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Esatto  Bender!!!! Proprio cosi' è andata!
> 
> Approposito. ..auguri!!!
> 
> ...


Gustati i fiori e Keep Smiling 
Inquietante è il giorno in cui ti arriveranno più 

Buscopann

PS. Ma merita questo ammiratore segreto?


----------



## Alessandra (3 Dicembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Gustati i fiori e Keep Smiling
> Inquietante è il giorno in cui ti arriveranno più
> 
> Buscopann
> ...


Sto sondando.  Non lo conosco molto. 
Non sapeva il mio cognome ne' dove lavoravo.  E' questo che mi ha inquietata. 
Ma poi gli ho chiesto,  ed ha ragione.  E' stato facilissimo. 
La nuova addetta del marketing ci ha messo tutti molto visibili.  Metti due parole e mi trovi.
E lui mi ha trovata e mi ha mandato una composizione di rose e orchidee.


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Sto sondando.  Non lo conosco molto.
> Non sapeva il mio cognome ne' dove lavoravo.  E' questo che mi ha inquietata.
> Ma poi gli ho chiesto,  ed ha ragione.  E' stato facilissimo.
> La nuova addetta del marketing ci ha messo tutti molto visibili.  Metti due parole e mi trovi.
> E lui mi ha trovata e mi ha mandato una composizione di rose e orchidee.


colore di rose ed orchidee?


----------



## Alessandra (4 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> colore di rose ed orchidee?





Le orchidee si stanno aprendo la sembrano bianche e Rosa. 
Rose Rosa.


----------



## Buscopann (4 Dicembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> View attachment 11014
> 
> 
> Le orchidee si stanno aprendo la sembrano bianche e Rosa.
> Rose Rosa.


Azzo che Bouquet...Io gliela darei subito senza neppure passare dal Via 
(meno male che son nato uomo :rotfl::rotfl

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> View attachment 11014
> 
> 
> Le orchidee si stanno aprendo la sembrano bianche e Rosa.
> Rose Rosa.


che meraviglia
Adoro i fiori


----------



## Ryoga74 (4 Dicembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> View attachment 11014
> 
> 
> Le orchidee si stanno aprendo la sembrano bianche e Rosa.
> Rose Rosa.


Veramente belli [emoji4] 
Passata l'incazzatura?


Buscopann ha detto:


> Azzo che Bouquet...Io gliela darei subito senza neppure passare dal Via
> (meno male che son nato uomo :rotfl::rotfl
> 
> Buscopann


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Spot (4 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> che meraviglia
> Adoro i fiori


Vero, è bello 

A me, non so, i fiori recisi mettono una certa tristezza.. mai nessuno che mi abbia regalato una bella piantina di basilico, ad esempio


----------



## banshee (4 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Vero, è bello
> 
> *A me, non so, i fiori recisi mettono una certa tristezza*.. mai nessuno che mi abbia regalato una bella piantina di basilico, ad esempio


anche a me, idem! pensavo di essere l'unica! 

non amo i mazzo di fiori, preferisco un diamante, ecco.


:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (4 Dicembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> View attachment 11014
> 
> 
> Le orchidee si stanno aprendo la sembrano bianche e Rosa.
> Rose Rosa.


comunque Ale, molto bello e approvo l'abbinamento di fiori e colori. Questo tuo ammiratore segreto sa il fatto suo


----------



## Spot (4 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque Ale, molto bello e approvo l'abbinamento di fiori e colori. Questo tuo ammiratore segreto sa il fatto suo


Eh, non saprei... l'altro è un bel bruno greco... 
Competizione interessante.


----------



## banshee (4 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Eh, non saprei... l'altro è un bel bruno greco...
> Competizione interessante.


molto


----------



## Alessandra (4 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Veramente belli [emoji4]
> Passata l'incazzatura?
> 
> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


No. Vedro' un legale.. per diffamazione in pubblico.


----------



## Alessandra (4 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Eh, non saprei... l'altro è un bel bruno greco...
> Competizione interessante.


In questo momento si è rifatto vivo pure lo chef surfista di Cape Town.  Deve venire a londra perche' ha scritto un libro di sue ricette. ...
Potrebbe essere una piacevole distrazione mentre decido fra il moro greco e il gentleman. ...


----------



## Alessandra (4 Dicembre 2015)

Edit....

Non adesso, pare. Ma fra qualche mese. 
What a shame!


----------



## perplesso (4 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Vero, è bello
> 
> A me, non so, i fiori recisi mettono una certa tristezza.. mai nessuno che mi abbia regalato una bella piantina di basilico, ad esempio


ti contenti di poco.



banshee ha detto:


> anche a me, idem! pensavo di essere l'unica!
> 
> non amo i mazzo di fiori, preferisco un diamante, ecco.
> 
> ...


secondo me con te una cesta di panigacci con salumi misti e testaroli con sugo di funghi o pesto o formaggio fuso sopra fa anche più effetto del diamante


----------



## banshee (4 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti contenti di poco.
> 
> 
> 
> secondo me con te una cesta di panigacci con salumi misti e testaroli con sugo di funghi o pesto o formaggio fuso sopra fa anche più effetto del diamante


:rotfl: mi sono fatta una bella fama insomma! Comunque si. Soprattutto quando il formaggio fuso.
Se mi cambia il metabolismo mi faccio due risate :rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (4 Dicembre 2015)

Neanche a me fanno effetto I fiori. 
Non li ho neanche portati a casa. 

Forse mi potrebbe fare effetto un biglietto aereo per l'altro capo del mondo. ...quello si', forse. ...


----------



## banshee (4 Dicembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Neanche a me fanno effetto I fiori.
> Non li ho neanche portati a casa.
> 
> Forse mi potrebbe fare effetto un biglietto aereo per l'altro capo del mondo. ...quello si', forse. ...


:up: quotone.
Non vedo l'ora di ripartire. Sono ferma già da due mesi e sto scoppiando


----------



## Alessandra (4 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :up: quotone.
> Non vedo l'ora di ripartire. Sono ferma già da due mesi e sto scoppiando


:up:
Dove sei andata di bello ultimamente? 
Io parto domani...anzi...stanotte!


----------



## banshee (4 Dicembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> :up:
> Dove sei andata di bello ultimamente?
> Io parto domani...anzi...stanotte!


Madrid ad ottobre....agosto in Malesia 
Sarei dovuta venire a Londra a marzo ma mio padre esita a spostarsi...e per il mio compleanno il mio lui voleva portarmi a Parigi ma n è cosa. 
Sigh.
Tu dove vai di bello?
Ma poi con Easyjet? Comunque fanno pena, ho avuto un sacco di problemi sempre con questa compagnia..


----------



## Alessandra (4 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Madrid ad ottobre....agosto in Malesia
> Sarei dovuta venire a Londra a marzo ma mio padre esita a spostarsi...e per il mio compleanno il mio lui voleva portarmi a Parigi ma n è cosa.
> Sigh.
> Tu dove vai di bello?
> Ma poi con Easyjet? Comunque fanno pena, ho avuto un sacco di problemi sempre con questa compagnia..


Vado a marrakesh.  Due voli con due companie  (sempre low cost). Spero di non avere ptoblemi stavolta....



Come si scrive companies in italiano? 
Mannaggia. ..mi confondo con l'inglese. 
Ci vuole la g? Mi vergogno di questa domanda ma è un po' che fra inglese e italiano mi confondo


----------



## banshee (4 Dicembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Vado a marrakesh.  Due voli con due companie  (sempre low cost). Spero di non avere ptoblemi stavolta....


Che spettacolo  divertiti!!!

Speriamo davvero di no! E che cavolo


----------



## banshee (4 Dicembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Vado a marrakesh.  Due voli con due companie  (sempre low cost). Spero di non avere ptoblemi stavolta....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Compagnie con la g, si...immagino :rotfl: non vergognarti...ormai pensi in inglese è normale!


----------



## Alessandra (4 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Compagnie con la g, si...immagino :rotfl: non vergognarti...ormai pensi in inglese è normale!


Grazie! Mi confondo ormai. 
Mai avuto problemi ortografici, ma da quando vivo qui....e' pazzesco il mix che ho in testa. 
Ho persino cambiato l'accento. 
Prima era milanese.  Ora è un po' diverso.  Mi dicono che sia un mix di accenti di diverse zone di italia.
Paura


----------



## banshee (4 Dicembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Grazie! Mi confondo ormai.
> Mai avuto problemi ortografici, ma da quando vivo qui....e' pazzesco il mix che ho in testa.
> Ho persino cambiato l'accento.
> Prima era milanese.  Ora è un po' diverso.  Mi dicono che sia un mix di accenti di diverse zone di italia.
> Paura


Ci credo  io ho vissuto in Irlanda 6 mesi soli, ma ero giovine, e già pensavo in inglese e non più in italiano...
Ma parli mai italiano?


----------



## Alessandra (4 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ci credo  io ho vissuto in Irlanda 6 mesi soli, ma ero giovine, e già pensavo in inglese e non più in italiano...
> Ma parli mai italiano?


Solo quando mi incazzo e parlo da sola :singleeye:

Scherzo. ..
Ma posso passare gg senza parlare italiano. ...

Invece il primo anno, che ero meno integrata, avevo il problema opposto. 
Irlanda a dublino?


----------



## banshee (4 Dicembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Solo quando mi incazzo e parlo da sola :singleeye:
> 
> Scherzo. ..
> Ma posso passare gg senza parlare italiano. ...
> ...


No, Irlanda a Cork...! Tutta vita :rotfl: no scherzo, fu un progetto scolastico bellissimo. Ero giovine, stavo ospite in una famiglia di lì e studiavo al college ! 

Ah quando parli da sola - nel senso che rimugini da arrabbiata magari - pensi in italiano? Figata. L'automatismo...


----------



## Alessandra (4 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> No, Irlanda a Cork...! Tutta vita :rotfl: no scherzo, fu un progetto scolastico bellissimo. Ero giovine, stavo ospite in una famiglia di lì e studiavo al college !
> 
> Ah quando parli da sola - nel senso che rimugini da arrabbiata magari - pensi in italiano? Figata. L'automatismo...


Si...sento che sfogo di più la mia incazzatura o I momenti di sorpresa con parole o parolacce italiane. 
Anche se ho un ampio vocabolario di bad words in inglese. ...non le sento ancora dentro le viscere


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Vero, è bello
> 
> A me, non so, i fiori recisi mettono una certa tristezza.. mai nessuno che mi abbia regalato una bella piantina di basilico, ad esempio


Ci sono poche cose che mi colpiscono  di più di un mazzo di fiori


----------



## Spot (4 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci sono poche cose che mi colpiscono  di più di un mazzo di fiori


Gusti diversi 
Capirai, a me colpisce quando mi regalano fumetti. Soprattutto se azzeccano il genere (ovviamente ciò comporta che due chiacchiere con me uno le abbia scambiate...).
I libri no. Con quelli non ci azzeccano davvero mai.

Sono una donna prosaica


----------



## perplesso (4 Dicembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Vado a marrakesh.  Due voli con due companie  (sempre low cost). Spero di non avere ptoblemi stavolta....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


compagnia.  sì ci vuole la G


----------

